# anyone wanna hog hunt....



## bigr382000 (May 28, 2006)

*mega hogs*

hogs hogs hogs&hogs


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Dude, count me in...


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I dunno what it is...but there is just something FUN about killin' some pigs! You might have to cut every dang inch of that hog when ya butcher it out, but it's FUN!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll take a couple small ones!


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

if your serious then im all in-send me a pm with details!


----------



## alfredo26 (Oct 17, 2007)

im all in-send me a pm with details<><><><><>


----------



## rudy.s (Aug 19, 2005)

same here count me in


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

Love to go. Send a pm with details


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Send Me A Pm With Details,sure Would Like A Couple Of Them Myself.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd be interested in 1, about 60-80lbs. No freezer for any more.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

im in for sure


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Im in. Send a pm with details.



RR


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like you need to shoot a bunch of them!


----------



## bryan daisy (Sep 23, 2007)

How much ? and where they located?


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Please send details


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

The old man's been wanting to shoot one this year. I guess we did too good a job last year on my two spots as we haven't seen any this year. Pm me the details. -John


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm game....please send details....


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Ill take as many as you want. send me the details.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

If my place wasn't overrun again, I'd help you out. Shot 4 this weekend 150-250#.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont think you will have trouble filling that invite.......


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Send me a P.M. i live in port lavaca just down the road


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

I am interested, pm me with info. Thanks


----------



## kellyg (Jun 8, 2004)

JD761 said:


> If my place wasn't overrun again, I'd help you out. Shot 4 this weekend 150-250#.


JD, I'm close and could come help YOU out!


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

When and where.


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

send me a pm i would like to put some pork in the freezer.

PC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My son and I would love to come...send us some info if its still available.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

pm me too!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

PM please.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

PM me too, please.


----------



## badgens (May 4, 2006)

shoot me a PM please would love to go


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell yea


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to help thin them out!!!


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd like one for sure...


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Thin the hogs*

I would like to take my son and help you thin out a couple.


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*PM Please*

Count me in. Please PM me..I would love to help ya out!!!! Here Piggy Piggy


----------



## MARK COHEN (Dec 1, 2005)

Just tell me where and when...................


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW...Never seen such excitement and enthusiasm....Whoever started this post now needs to cinch up and get to calling those who are interested.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, how many of those pigs have ya'll thinned out? Looks like there is great interest in pig hunting, go get those sod busters!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Has anyone been there yet?


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I would love to have a piggy or two! shoot a pm if you need any one else!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

My 8 year old and his 243 will want to hunt.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

KIKO said:


> Has anyone been there yet?


I received a pm that said "pm me your phone number and I will call you." I did that two weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. Anyone been yet?


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Apparently he didnt mean it literally....


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to take my son PM me


----------

